# Frage zu den PCI-E Steckern des DPP10



## Sirthegoat (27. Dezember 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der PCI Stromkabel des Dark Power Pro 10 500 Watt. An meinem Netzteil hängt eine übertaktete 290x mit der es an einer Rail knapp werden könnte, darum habe ich sie an den letzten beiden Rails angeschlossen soweit so gut. Nun habe ich das Problem ein kleines Gehäuse zu haben und gerade auf der Rückseite ist jetzt schon kaum Platz, da die Kabel doppelsträngig mit jeweils zwei Steckern sind muss ich die nicht genutzten Enden auch noch versuchen zu verstauen was nicht wirklich schön wirkt. Nun habe ich gelesen das die PCI Kabel des Straight Power 10 mechanisch identisch zu denen des DPP10 sind nur eben mit einem Strang. Könnte ich diese Kabel problemlos an meinem Netzteil nutzen und könnte die gleiche Leistung abrufen oder führen durch die Kabel weniger Adern bzw. passt es nicht? Wenn es möglich wäre gäbe es die Möglichkeit zwei einzelne Kabel zu erwerben?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Januar 2017)

Moin Moin Dissi,

ich glaube ich hatte Dir in der vergangenen Woche bereits eine Mail mit der Lösung geschrieben.

Hast Du es denn jetzt so umgesetzt mit der OCK?

Gruß Andre


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Januar 2017)

Ja hast du ich habe es bisher noch nicht umgesetzt weil ich noch so meine Bedenken habe. Per OCK wird doch schlicht und einfach aus dem Mult-Rail Netzteil ein Single-Rail Netzteil oder liege ich da falsch?
Ich habe bewusst zu einem Multi-Rail gegriffen weil die Sicherungen dann doch deutlich schneller schalten, beim Single-Rail wäre da ja dann deutlich mehr Spielraum.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2017)

Wirf den OC Key in die Mülltonne.
Probiere es einfach aus mit der einen Schiene für die Karte.
Entweder das Netzteil schaltet ab oder eben nicht. Wenns abschaltet, kaufst du dir halt ein neues Netzteil, eventuell gleich ein Single Rail Netzteil.
Bei 500 Watt spielt es keine Rolle ob Multi oder Single Rail.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Januar 2017)

Warum genau soll ich den Oc Key  in die Mülltonne schmeißen? Ich meine wenn ich die gesamte 12 Volt Leistung über einen Stecker abrufen kann habe ich doch praktisch ein Single-Rail Netzteil?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2017)

Tja, was macht denn der OC Key, damit du die gesamte Leistung auf eine Rail abrufen kannst?
Genau, er schaltet einfach die Schutzschaltung ab.
Also genau das, was du eigentlich nicht willst.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Januar 2017)

Das hört sich erstmal sehr schlecht an aber BeQuiet würde mir ja nicht dazu raten ohne das zumindest beiläufig zu erwähnen? Ich meine wenn das Netzteil nen Defekt hat nicht abschaltet weil der OCK aktiviert ist und mir den Rechner wegschießt weiß ich wer dafür haftet.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2017)

BeQuiet verteidigt seine Produkte natürlich.
Müssen sie auch, ist ihr Job.
Aber ob der Kunde sowas dann auch gut finden muss, ist wieder eine andere Sache.
Genauso wie den Zero Mode bei diversen anderen Herstellern. Auch so ein Marketing Unsinn oder eine Schnittstelle für eine Software. Braucht genauso wenig jemand wie einen LED Lüfter im Netzteil.

Wie gesagt, probiere es aus, wenns läuft, lass es so, wenns nicht läuft, kauft du dir ein neues Netzteil oder wechselst auf eine sparsamere Grafikkarte. AMD Vega wird ja irgendwann mal in die Puschen kommen.


----------

